# What is this?



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

I have 3 rbp 1 is sick and in pretty bad shape he seems to swim only on the top of the tank (in to the sides constantly) , has a slightly puffy cloudy eye and some scales are starting to come off. Ammonia is .25 (or slightly over). PH 7.4. any ideas?


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

I treated for parasites and the scar is now going away and he is swimming normally however his eye has a white buble on it. Should I treat the eye with anything else? He seems to have gotten his color back and is acting normal with the exception of him avoiding all other fish in the tank.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is it like a white fuzzy growth? if its that then its just an ammonia spike. My manny got it a few times when i got lazy with the water changes and i finally did one.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You shouldnt have any ammonia if your tank was cycled. Give us more history man. Other params like nitrites, nitrates. How long has this fish been in the tank ? Diet ? Cycled ?


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

diet of shrimp and tilapia he did eat a pleco a few weeks ago though. eye has a cloudy bubble on it now (covering the entire eye I would say roughly twice the size of his eye) it does not appear to be fuzzy. ammonia is below 0 to .25 after a 20% cycle. all the fish are originals for the tank about 8 months ago. nitrites less than .25 ppm. nitrates less than 5 ppm.. hmmm just rechecked pH dropped down to 6.5. appears he is healthy other than the eye. I noticed a few days ago he was not moving that eye now he is moving it. 55 gallon tank (I know its a little small for 3 of them they will be upgraded soon) emperor 400 filter gravel bottom and a 55 gph powerhead


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

New pics.. appears eye is getting worse.














oh a month ago had a slight problem with our water and as I did not know at the time I cycled the tank (8 times the safe level of lead). This was about a 20% cycle. Think this could contribute to 1 fish getting sick?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm wondering what caused your pH to drop from 7.4 to 6.5.

I'm also wondering if that pleco stabbed him in the eye.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

I am thinking it may have been a testing error checking logs 2 days before pH was 6.7. So this could explain both... possible the pleco got him and possibly gave him an internal parasite after being consumed? Think the eye will heal?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

That looks pretty bad. To be honest it is a real possibility that he may become blind in that eye if he isnt already. Still can live a healthy life with one blind eye. I dont think it was water params that caused that otherwise both eyes will be like that. That is most likely from an injury. At worst a bacterial infection. Either way a salt treatment at 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons of water should help. make sure it is pre-dissolved. Good luck.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, that's why I was figuring that perhaps when the piranha was attacking and eating the pleco, it got stabbed in the eye with one of the spines.
Plecos have very long, very sharp spines... and they know how to use them when they have to.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

eye is completely normal now cut is completely healed. I love how fast these guys recover! I will post a pic as soon as he stops being camera shy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great news!

Congrats on the quick recovery.


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

View attachment 176375
Here is the pic. They will not hold still for a pic (as expected) scar that was getting bigger and bigger is now closed and the eye is on its way to being 100%.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

What did you do to heal it? Salt?


----------



## normanbatez (May 12, 2006)

I was going to use salt. It healed after a water change then a parasite tab.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

normanbatez said:


> I was going to use salt. It healed after a water change then a parasite tab.


Nice. I wish they were all that easy.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

DAMN!!!
I will find my post...that doesnt look good man...thats what my spilo looked like b4 it went on me!

Pristine water, heightened temp, salt, mela fix, and turn off the lights.
Pray and good luck man...Once its there and you handle it make sure you watch it...I got rid of it on my spilo the first round (I was moving from an apart to my house, getting married honey moon etc..BAD TIMING)
After the move to the new house he looked like that but didn't take the stress of the 2 hour move.

GOOD LUCK.
keep us informed.

SPilo/Mac with bad eye...
CLICK HERE

The aftermath...
CLICK HERE


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, I am treating the same "cloudy eye" problem at the moment with my manny. Thin cloudy coating on both eyes. Fiancee moving in, got a bit distracted and lazy for my P. I'm a retard!!







Although she seems to like him a lot and wants a shoal of reds soon. Anyway, I did this about a year ago with just the salt routine. Now am doing the same again. Was just curious of what medicine to use if this does not get better. I have a huge folder with just about everything I have learned from this site on my comp. It helps a lot. Just want to update a few things and since I am having the same problem AGAIN. I noticed I had no medication treatment, just salt. Can anybody give me the right med suggestions?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

please post pics and info to my sick fish thread


----------

